# New dipped skulls



## caveman72 (Feb 16, 2010)

Very cool


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks caveman


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

looks sharp!.


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

They are pretty cool whats nice is they dont show stain or dirt over time like the plain skulls do. You can just rinse them off with water and hang them back up when they get dusty. Its also nice over those skulls that were found and stained from laying in the woods. All kinds of camo patterns available. Most of you have someone that does this near you if not we will ship as well.


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Heres a couple bows we have done dont mean to get to far off taxidermy but they both use dipping.


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

The only dipped skulls I've seen that looked good to me were snow camo because it holds so much of the white color thus making it still appear somewhat natural. But your work on those bows is phenomenal...!


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Why thanks I have done some snow camo and some fall leaf stuff to it all looks good on a lot of them we can change the base color like the 2 diff bow limbs in the pictures above


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Heres another


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

:thumbs_up


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Thankyou


----------



## Jessrandy2013 (Nov 16, 2018)

Thats really cool


----------



## Abritt87 (Jun 26, 2018)

Sharp looking dips!


----------



## Fieldpoint33 (Dec 2, 2015)

My wife loves these things


----------



## Jessrandy2013 (Nov 16, 2018)

Thats pretty neat


----------



## Carjake (Nov 23, 2017)

super cool !


----------



## Dehoyt (Aug 31, 2011)

Neat stuff!


----------

